# sulfur strips for wax moths?



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

If the frames have only had honey in them and you've let the bees clean them up after extracting then you probably won't have a problem. If they've had brood in them the wax moths are attracted to them. I haven't used the BT spray but if I only had a small number of supers to protect that would be my first choice. We use PDB because we bought out an old beekeep and got a few hundred lbs in the deal. If you use PDB you must let the supers air out for a few days before placing them back on the bees. We place a paper plate on top of each stack of 8 supers with a 1/4 cup of crystals and seal with a large plastic bag over them; tape any open cracks/spaces with duct tape. Renew the crystals every 2-3 months. Don't use moth balls! Never heard of sulphur treatment! BTW, Walmart has the PDB crystals in small, about 12 oz, cans. Just make sure the ingredient is Paradichlorobenzene (PDB).


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

I've never heard nor read of sulfur sticks for wax moths either. It is used to sterilize wine barrels. At first I thought burning this stuff would cause the wax to absorb a bad odor.

But, here it is in Beesource: 
*-Sulphur (sulphur dioxide, SO2)*
Burning of sulphur strips or spraying of SO2 from a pressurized vessel are the two main control methods using sulphur. This is still one of the most effective means against Wax Moths. It is highly volatile, not fat-soluble and therefore poses only a slight danger to bees, wax, and honey. After removing comb from the colonies, it is advisable to wait one or two weeks before treatment (SO2 is ineffective against eggs). For more safety, the treatment can be repeated after 2 weeks. > http://www.beesource.com/point-of-v...otection-of-honey-combs-from-wax-moth-damage/


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

Sulfur Treatment [ sulfur dioxide SO2 ] for wax moth

ABC-XYZ

http://books.google.com/books?id=i0...wQ6AEwAw#v=onepage&q=sulphur wax moth&f=false

I'll stick with BT !

PCM


----------



## beekuk (Dec 31, 2008)

I have used sulphur to fumigate stored combs for many years now....i use one teaspoon of sulphur on a piece of paper which is placed on a small trivet,light edge of paper and seal up stacks of supers,for small quantitys at a time an old chest freezer makes a good fume box to place the entire supers in.
I have found it needs only one treatment....never had problems with wax moths after this one treatment...and there are plenty of these pests around.
No longer legal to use the pdb crystals in europe.
Some bee supply companys supply sulphur strips and burners...but i prefer to just buy and use powdered sulphur.

https://secure.thorne.co.uk/popup/1073.htm

https://secure.thorne.co.uk/cgi-bin...ge&THISPAGE=page10121.html&ORDER_ID=202816560


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for all of the replies.

I saw some beeks posting that their bees would not accept the comb with the BT sprayed on it. Is that a common or isolated issue?


Beekuk, We have these electric hotplate type for powder application in greenhouses and they are expensive. I wish I could find a sulfur stick burner stateside. Maybe I could fabricate something from a soup can or something like that similar to an incense burner. 
I have found both sulfur pellets and sticks on winemaking websites but am not sure about the powder. Are there any specifics on the Sulfur Powder that you use? I see it for sale labeled Sulfur Powder (Brimstone) and Sulfur Powder Sublimed. 
When putting the Sulfur Powder on the paper should I spread it out or leave it in a pile? How tall of a flame does it make? I guess I will have to experiment with it outdoors. 
Do you have to wear any protective equipment such as a particle mask or respirator?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## beekuk (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi
the sulphur i use is sold by garden centers for fumigating greenhouses,just plain yellow sulphur,sold as powder or small granules....either is ok.
Teaspoon full left in a small pile,don't spread it out....burns with an almost invisible blue flame...very small low flame.....don't whatever you do breath in the vapour....you will be coughing and choking for hours after...and get a real bad sore throat....guess how i know this..lol.


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

I have used BT for five years now with no problems.

I haven't my self seen any post saying they had problems with bees accepting it.

Having had lung cancer, I'll stay away from anything now I need to wear a mask in order to be around. :no: :no:

Every body do their own thing !

PCM


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I used the Bt that sundance has last year, not a problem.
Its even approved under the Naturally Grown standards.


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

summer1052 said:


> It takes more than one hard freeze to kill the moths. It takes several over a period of time.
> 
> Where I am in so. TX we get several hard freezes per year. And the moths are active all year long.
> 
> ...


----------

